# Which Vala/Valie did Melkor fear the most?



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 28, 2022)

Out of the 14 Valar, which one do you think Melkor feared the most?


----------



## Radaghast (May 28, 2022)

The text pretty much spells this out. There can only be one answer.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 15, 2022)

Perhaps I tend to be a bit biased, yet in my own mind, I believe that Melkor would most fear Varda. Since she is of the Stars, her entire existence is focused on Light piercing into darkness, peering through the sky as through a black curtain, shining radiantly. It is clear that Melkor is of darkness, not Light, and so I believe that he would fear Light more than anything else. 

He might also fear Nienna, for her peaceful sorrow and sympathetic heart would surely anger him, as he seems to have no empathy or sympathy, and speaks in harsh cruel tones, deceitful and as poison, while Nienna speaks in love and longing, placing kindness ever foremost in her speech with others of the Valar, and no doubt also with Melkor. If Nienna spoke as is always her custom to speak, towards Melkor, I would suspect that it would anger and crush him, scorching him in such way as the Light of the Sun after days wandering in darkness...

Just a thought.


----------



## Elassar (Jun 15, 2022)

Melkor feared tulkas more than any other valar from the siege of utunmo where tulkas imprisoned him in a specialy forged chain, angainor and braught to valinor and kept prisoner in the halls of mandos for three ages. Tulkas is also the one who confronts melkor along with Turin and Earendil in dagor dagorath This is why melkor definitely fears tulkas more than any other vala.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 8, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Melkor feared tulkas more than any other valar from the siege of utunmo where tulkas imprisoned him in a specialy forged chain, angainor and braught to valinor and kept prisoner in the halls of mandos for three ages. Tulkas is also the one who confronts melkor along with Turin and Earendil in dagor dagorath This is why melkor definitely fears tulkas more than any other vala.


Yes. I certainly agree. Have you ever had a moment where you make a Tolkien reference or quote to someone who has absolutely no idea what your talking about?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 8, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Yes. I certainly agree. Have you ever had a moment where you make a Tolkien reference or quote to someone who has absolutely no idea what your talking about?


100%. I'll be having a conversation, slip and say "mayhaps" instead of "perhaps" or start referencing the Music of Ainulindale or Feanor as examples for what I am trying to explain. 

When they act confused: I ask them if they want an explanation, and sometimes they say yes, but while I'm explaining the 14 Valar, Illuvatar, Feanor, etc. they just space out. I even quiz them (occasionally) on Tolkien facts, in which they don't do that well... 

However, most of my friends have watched the movies, though not read the books sadly, so when I talk about things that are actually canon, they also get a bit confused, or instance: the Evenstar necklace, the true one.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 8, 2022)

That is the same with me I often make references to the LOTR books while explaining things and most of the time people just stand there confused. I am currently on a mission to make my brother a Tolkien fan, but despite my best efforts he still hasn't read the books, though he has read the Hobbit.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 8, 2022)

Elassar said:


> That is the same with me I often make references to the LOTR books while explaining things and most of the time people just stand there confused. I am currently on a mission to make my brother a Tolkien fan, but despite my best efforts he still hasn't read the books, though he has read the Hobbit.


Well, I bid you the greatest fortune! Most all my friends have either watched the movies, or they haven't. None of them have read the books, and it makes me rather saddened. Despite that, I have this Forum full of all ye Tolkien-fans to enjoy, so that certainly makes things better.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 8, 2022)

Indeed this is the only place that I can discuss deeper stories of middle earth not just inside Peter Jacksons trilogy.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 8, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Indeed this is the only place that I can discuss deeper stories of middle earth not just inside Peter Jacksons trilogy.


'Tis the same for me. I have certainly quizzed certain of my friends, just asked them if they knew who the Valar were, or what was my favorite poem from The Lord of the Rings, but they can only know these answers from listening to my explanations.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 8, 2022)

My farther, the person who got me into LOTR books has also read the silmerillion so I can have talks with him about the goings on of middle earth with him to some extent.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 8, 2022)

Elassar said:


> My farther, the person who got me into LOTR books has also read the silmerillion so I can have talks with him about the goings on of middle earth with him to some extent.


That is lovely. I am in solitude upon my deep harbored affection of Tolkien's works, and yet I enjoy it. This Forum has certainly made my love of Tolkien both grow, and be able to flourish.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 9, 2022)

Agreed. TTF is certainly a magical place of Tolkien's world.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 9, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Agreed. TTF is certainly a magical place of Tolkien's world.


Certainly, and yet not of the type of magic that is toxic and takes control over Earth. A sort of magic that is more of a transcending and enchanting nature, and does not oppose nor collide with the beauty of creation.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 10, 2022)

Indeed.


----------

